# EMG 81 vs EMG JH



## witeter (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi guys so I recently got an EMG 81/60 set for my backup guitar. So decided to try the 81 in the bridge of my Custom Sabre Wraith (I have the Hetset installed in this guitar normally). Here are my thoughts about how they compare, and I really am finding it hard to choose between them! I play in Drop C through an EVH 5150iii 50W.

EMG 81:
-Very focused sound
-Very clean sounding
-Tons of nice bottom end 'chunk', its the same feeling you get when you turn up the resonance knob on your amp.
-Slightly scooped
-Even sound thanks to the rail bars used in the pickup.

EMH JH (Bridge):
-More gain than the 81
-Sounds more saturated
-Cleaner bottom end, this also means less bottom end 'chunk' but a more rapid response to low notes.
-More mids and treble, making it brighter and adding more clarity especially when playing chords.

I am totally torn about whether to stick with the JH in my Sabre or go for the 81 (if I did it would be in Black Chrome btw, just thought i would say that before the fashion police decend). My amp is quite bright so I am finding with the JH bridge I am having to tame the highs quite a lot, with the 81 I would be able to make more use of the highs on my amp. What are your experiences?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

Ever since I tried the 81/60 that's been my choice for EMGs. I haven't actually given the Het Set a go yet, though. They sound interesting.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 12, 2015)

Great comparison! I'm a true believer that the jh set is EMG's best!


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 12, 2015)

I was never a fan of EMG's, having tried them in a few guitars and always gone back to SD pickups, specifically the JB. After purchasing an iron cross that came with the JH set I loved the sound they produced. I'm working on purchasing another ESP eclipse soon and have another set of the JH's sitting here ready to go. They'll looking like they're going to be my go to set from now on.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 13, 2015)

Out of those my choice would be the 81. They've been the "standard" metal pickup for some time now for a reason.


But out of all emg's the 85/89 is my go to.


----------



## patdavidmusic (Jun 13, 2015)

I was never really a fan of EMGS until I played the Het set, to my ears anyway just a more natural sounding growl, love the HET set


----------



## Andrew0472 (Jun 13, 2015)

I recently swapped out the 81/60 for a het set in my jim root tele and i use the same amp as you!. I prefer the het set for tunings drop c and above as it has great dynamics especially with the gain cut back a little bit (i wanted more versatility). 

Never been a huge fan of the het set in drop B, would prefer the 81 as it is cleaner and tighter imo. I really love the het set on channel 2 of the 5150 with the gain around 12 oclock. 

Basically if i was in a band playing metal > 81 but for versatility just playing around > het set. 

If i had tried the het set before buying them would i purchase it in the first place, eh maybe not. Still a good pup.


----------



## witeter (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes I tend to use Channel 2 of the EVH for my main rhythm sound also; i just have to decide whether I prefer the slightly darker chunkier sound of the 81 or the brighter sound of the JH bridge. The JH also cuts easier in a band scenario due to its mids and highs, so if anything I have to rain it in more. However the 81 allows me have more highs,mids from my amp.


----------



## witeter (Jun 14, 2015)

Did another test today at band practice-the JH definitely cuts through better in a band mix, effortlessly in fact-the 81 in comparison seemed quite dark. I think, for now the JH will be staying in my main guitar!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 14, 2015)

I prefer the Het Set to the 81/60, 81/85 in every situation and I prefer the 57/66 over all of them.


----------



## gclef (Jun 14, 2015)

witeter said:


> Did another test today at band practice-the JH definitely cuts through better in a band mix, effortlessly in fact-the 81 in comparison seemed quite dark. I think, for now the JH will be staying in my main guitar!



How do you like the schaller Hannes bridge?

Also, how did you get that nasty gouge below the high e string?

Nice spalt BTW!


----------



## witeter (Jun 15, 2015)

gclef said:


> How do you like the schaller Hannes bridge?
> 
> Also, how did you get that nasty gouge below the high e string?
> 
> Nice spalt BTW!



Love the Hannes, very low profile and very comfortable, its great!
I got that gouge by anchoring my finger under the string when playing fast rhythm stuff, my nail kept on digging in and over time it chipped some of the top away, spalt is quite soft unfortunately. I dont mind though, I am playing the hell out of it


----------



## ToneLab (Jun 17, 2015)

My preference is 57/66 then het set then 81. I don't seem to like the het set as much in lower tunings, it seems best for me at standard or Eb.


----------



## witeter (Jun 17, 2015)

The lowest tuning I have tried is drop C and the Hetset sounds fantastic - cannot comment on lower tunings.


----------



## witeter (Nov 29, 2015)

Brief update, I have now gone back again to the 81, it rules. I love how much cleaner it is compared to the jh bridge and I can actually back off my noisegate for a change, it also sounds meatier to my ears. Big shout out to the Hannes bridge, it adds so much clarity and bite to your sound. In my IBBY the 81 seemed a tad muddy, dark and tended to get lost in the mix. Now in my sabrw it has tons of chunk but it still has articulation and clarity. I am keeping the jh neck as its very dynamic and warm, I use it for leads that need a lot of dynamic expression. Anyhow, now to save for a black chrome 81!


----------



## jrui (Dec 2, 2015)

to me 
overall , 81 suits more amps/more kinds of metal sounds ,

JH's output is much much higher , I almost can't control it. And because of this , it sounds muddier than 81 , especially on "gainy" amps,(ENGL for instance)

besides ,its mid is so high , I have to say it sounds not well with mid boosted amps(mesa mark for instance, and marshalls , )

BUT, it suits diezel very well , both output and the frequency response.
compare to other amps, diezel lacks some presence, quite dark, and cuts through not so well . And with a JH set to boost the mid ,and it improves a lot , 
one more thing , JH set lacks bass response, at the same time diezel sounds best with its bass response fully cranked . so JH fits just right it with diezels huge bass response.

and I think JH suits many bassy amps very well, (5150, Elmwood, Uberschall)

James is a Diezel lover, and I think JH's design must has something to do with this.


----------



## witeter (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes I agree, I also think it would suit a rectifier quite well, I played through a Dual Rectifier and the JH set sounded like a match made in heaven. It is also worth remembering that Hetfield doesn't boost his amps so my guess is that he has gone with a hotter pickup to get them to saturate quicker, he has also backed off his gain in recent years so again the pickup would fit into what he is after.


----------

